
Photos Apple's first employees showed us from the company's earliest days - timr
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/These-photos-Apple-s-first-employees-showed-us-6238666.php
======
scoot
TIL that the "bite" out of the apple logo is actually the curve of the
overlaid "a" of the word apple. (See headed notepaper pic.)

~~~
hiby007
Nice Catch, But I am still not convinced much.

------
jeffjose
Ashton Kutcher does look like young Steve Jobs. Now I get why they casted him
in the first place.

~~~
adventured
I always liked Noah Wyle's Jobs

[http://i.imgur.com/ahV1bxh.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/ahV1bxh.jpg)

~~~
frik
"Pirates of Silicon Valley" is such a great film. It's even funny and the true
story is told in a nice way.

Cringely's "The Triumph of the Nerds" documentary is great too (which lead to
the "Pirates of Silicon Valley" film).

The only other awesome documentary style film about the computer age (that I
know of) is David Fincher's "The Social Network". Sony Pictures tried get
David Fincher to direct a new "Steve Jobs" movie
([http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2080374/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2080374/))
based on a screenplay written by Aaron Sorkin (same team as "The Social
Network") but then something went terrible wrong
([http://variety.com/2014/film/news/leaked-sony-emails-
reveal-...](http://variety.com/2014/film/news/leaked-sony-emails-reveal-nasty-
exchanges-and-insults-1201375511/)).
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs_(film)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs_\(film\))

------
huhtenberg
Steve Wozniak smiles as he receives his fair share ($350) of $5,000 bonus that
Atari handed to Steve Jobs for Woz's remarkable design of the Breakout game.
Good days.

[1]
[http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/52bc7f156da811a0770...](http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/52bc7f156da811a0770be60f-480-/steve-
jobs-and-woz.jpg)

~~~
threeseed
It's interesting when you read the biographies of Steve Jobs. He continued
this behaviour all the way up until his 30's of putting business ahead of
personal relationships. It wasn't until he started a family with Laurene and
his time with Catmull and Lassetter at Pixar that this really changed.

It's a shame that no one spent more time trying to probe whether the fact that
he was adopted had any influence or it was just pure ambition.

~~~
SG-
He also did quite a few drugs in his early days, I assume he stopped as he
matured and started his family too.

------
yitchelle
"Brennan, 22 at the time, had become Jobs' girlfriend in high school when she
was 17, a relationship he later trashed when she became pregnant. Jobs
disavowed the child, Lisa, despite naming the Apple Lisa machine (in
development in 1978) after her. Jobs only admitted Lisa was his daughter when
she reached her teens."

Is Jobs as much of an assh*le as this statement makes out to be in the
article?

~~~
kaolinite
The Lisa incident was pretty much the lowest point for Jobs, in terms of him
being an asshole. It's often brought up as an example of how horrible he was.
However, he was young when it happened, he later regretted it and he did
mature over the years (some people say that when he was fired from Apple, that
was what fixed him) so it doesn't feel particularly fair to use it to
characterise him later in life. That said, there were more recent incidents
showing him to be a bit of an ass too.

~~~
yitchelle
Thanks for the clarification. For someone like me who is not so involve in the
Silicon Valley scene, it was the first time I have heard about the Lisa
incident. I have also heard about some snippets from the Walter Issacson's
Jobs biography (not read) how tough he is on his own family. As someone else
mention, we are all humnan. As humans, we are all somekind of assholes one way
or another, one of our aims in life is minimise its affect on others.

